# Question on where to develop photos



## jbyoun1990 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm not much of a photographer but I just have a question that I could not find an answer to on the net. I thought this would be somewhat of an appropriate place to ask.
So, I have some wedding photos that I want to print and I was wondering how much of a difference in quality it'd make depending upon where I have the photos developed.
For instance, how much would it matter if I got them done at a local CVS or Walgreens, rather than at a specializing photography place? Biggest photo that I would need is only as big as 8'x10'


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2011)

The online specialist print labs don't charge much more (if any) than CVS or Walgreens, but usually have better print making equipment, and better trained technicians.

Check out www.Mpix.com, the consumer outlet of the pro lab Miller's Professional Imaging. Also check out their "Support" page: How to Prepare Your Images - http://mpix.com/support/Help.aspx?id=3


----------



## StevePPhoto (Jan 14, 2011)

I have *never* had photos printed from walmart but just yesterday I decied to gice it a try. I did this because of their 1 hour photo (For NON-GLOSSY) and instoor pickup. I did photos for each of their photo sizes. 4x5 5x7 and 8x10. They have not arrived yet because i chose the Glossy finish. When they come ill let you know how they came out. I have always been fond of bayphoto. They never did me wrong and My professional buddys all use them.


----------



## Abby Rose (Jan 14, 2011)

I dont mean to hijack the thread, but what about panoramas? Where can you get them printed? 

OP, I've got photos printed at meijers before and they've usually turned out ok except once the colors were all screwed up on one picture.


----------



## sobolik (Jan 14, 2011)

I had a Noblex panoramic roll of film so I was forced to go to one of the remaining photo labs. A royal pain in the butt. Walgreens etc is the way to go.  HELLO---- there is a reason people shop at Kmart. Walmart Target etc etc etc. for there ordinary sized photo needs.

 I shoot weddings and will up load several hundred photos of the event to Walgreens or Target and send the link to anyone who wants to provide me their email address. They can print anything they want.  I have had one problem.

For some reason (my take) the adjustments made on the area Walgreens print machines gets confused my my Nikon/Photoshop originals and will turn out some or all with a major blue cast.  I talked to the big wheels to no resolution. I simply moved over to the local Target and no more issues.

Go local/common place unless experience demands otherwise.


----------



## SJGordon (Jan 14, 2011)

sobolik said:


> I had a Noblex panoramic roll of film so I was forced to go to one of the remaining photo labs. A royal pain in the butt. Walgreens etc is the way to go.  HELLO---- there is a reason people shop at Kmart. Walmart Target etc etc etc. for there ordinary sized photo needs.



Yep, and that reason is *PRICE* only.  *NOT* for the quality.

If you shot my wedding and had the prints made with Target, Walgreens, Meijer, Wal-Mart thin crappy paper and poor processing; I would stuff my foot up your rear.


I also head to Bay Photo for 95% of my printing.  Great service and never... NEVER, the slightest problem with their product.


----------



## Karri (Jan 14, 2011)

I order from mpix.com and have been very pleased with their service and quality.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ive ordered from adoramapix and Mpix and have been happy every time.  I got a 8x10 gallery wrap on mpix for free and it looks awesome, probably my favorite print so far.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 14, 2011)

Are you looking to get film developed, or digital files printed?

Personally, I use Mpix for both.  They process film (35mm, C41 only) for a reasonable price ($.19 per frame) and make good prints.


----------



## g-fi (Jan 14, 2011)

Mpix or WHCC for pro. I have fallen hard in love with WHCC. Their metallic prints are amazing. I don't even use Wal-Mart/whatever for my casual snapshots, I've been using ArtsCow or Kodak. I wouldn't use them for my clients, and I don't use them for anything other than picture album pictures because the quality is cheap, but so is the pricing. The stuff I hang on my walls comes from WHCC.


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2011)

Abby Rose said:


> I dont mean to hijack the thread, but what about panoramas? Where can you get them printed?


Then you went ahead and hijacked the thread anyway. :lmao:

Mpix has a couple of standard panorama sizes 5x15 and 5x30.

Mpix also does custom size prints, covered near the bottom the link I posted for the OP: http://mpix.com/support/Help.aspx?id=3 

I have often put multiple non-standard size images on one standard size of print paper and had Mpix/MpixPro/Miller's trim them for me. They will do that if the sheet is 12x18 or larger.


----------



## sobolik (Jan 14, 2011)

SJGordon said:


> sobolik said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Noblex panoramic roll of film so I was forced to go to one of the remaining photo labs. A royal pain in the butt. Walgreens etc is the way to go.  HELLO---- there is a reason people shop at Kmart. Walmart Target etc etc etc. for there ordinary sized photo needs.
> ...



You sure are a clueless wonder. THEY can order whatever they want from any Walgreens in what ever part of the countrty they came from.   I have nothing to do with it besides supplying them with free photos of their families at the various get togethers.  So you might want to take your foot out of my rear and insert it into your mouth.  What a dope. Nothing prevents over active mouths from being exercised. Oh, the Walgreens prints will live longer than you do! So much for your other not worth listening too remarks.


----------



## SJGordon (Jan 15, 2011)

sobolik said:


> You sure are a clueless wonder. THEY can order whatever they want from any Walgreens in what ever part of the countrty they came from.   I have nothing to do with it besides supplying them with free photos of their families at the various get togethers.


By uploading them at Walgreens or target, you ARE limiting them to getting the prints from those locations.  So you ARE choosing where the developing is being done.  Which is what my point was... you must have missed that part.



> So you might want to take your foot out of my rear and insert it into your mouth.


No need to move it anywhere.



> What a dope. Nothing prevents over active mouths from being exercised.


I can see that is so true in most of your posts.



> Oh, the Walgreens prints will live longer than you do! So much for your other not worth listening too remarks.


Never said they won't last.  Just that they are low quality because the developing and paper is crap.  The only other remark I made is that I use Bay Photo for the majority of my prints.  If you want to compare Bay Photo, Mpix, or WHCC quality to Walgreen or Target quality, be my guest.


----------

